# tee hee ummm heh heh



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

So, I have a bf'ing 12 mo. old...

still no AF yet...

Dh and I just dtd like 10 minutes ago lol,

with um...no b/c of any kind...

should i consider it a possibility that we might conceive, or since no AF yet probably not?

We were not actively trying, but are definitely not opposed either...

I want to hear all of your predictions! Should i be taking a prenatal/avoiding caffiene/alcohol etc. if we continue having casual non-protective sex?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

You can always ovulate before af shows up pp so if you are having sex no protection then you should do things as if you were pg.

Keep in mind that if you do get pg there is a very real possibility that your milk might dry up.


----------



## wbg (Mar 28, 2008)

I got pregnant when #1 was 4 months with no AF. Did not mind, but the reason I found out I was pregnant was that my baby who was BFing every 2 to 3 hours and gaining heaps of wait suddenly refused the breast! Does not happen to all, I know. Many BF through pregnancy but my baby would not have it. It did not dry up but he refused it completely. It was so strange!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

well yikes, you are scaring me now... i don't want my milk to dry up and i don't want ds to wean!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
well yikes, you are scaring me now... i don't want my milk to dry up and i don't want ds to wean!

If that's the case I'd highly recommend birth control or at the very least charting and checking your CM daily. Not all women have their supply completely tank in pregnancy (I nursed first baby who was 7.5 months old when I got pregnant with #2 through the entire pregnancy), but it can happen. Motherlove makes a tincture called More Milk Two that's designed for increasing milk supply in pregnancy.

Also, nursing through a pregnancy is painful and definitely challenging. Not to mention what it's like having kids that are 16 months apart in age. It's just not easy, is all I am saying, so be prepared


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

you mention charting and cm...

if i'm not having af how can i do that? also i have ZERO cm that i am aware of...things happen to be VERY dry down there all the time...

if i were to get preggo now my lo's would be 21 months apart...i kind of feel like i'm getting the message that that is an irresponsible choice...is that true?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hollytheteacher* 
if i were to get preggo now my lo's would be 21 months apart...i kind of feel like i'm getting the message that that is an irresponsible choice...is that true?

I wouldn't go _that_ far. It a personal choice and all the possibilities that the ladies are throwing out are just things to have a heads up on.

If I was you, I would avoid all the things that you should avoid during PG if you are going to try for another bean (or if I was just DTD willy-nilly which is more fun the baby-making sex a lot of the time







)

I don't think just the age of your child makes the choice irresponsible, but you should do whatever you are going to do with purpose.


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
I wouldn't go _that_ far. It a personal choice and all the possibilities that the ladies are throwing out are just things to have a heads up on.

If I was you, I would avoid all the things that you should avoid during PG if you are going to try for another bean (or if I was just DTD willy-nilly which is more fun the baby-making sex a lot of the time







)

I don't think just the age of your child makes the choice irresponsible, but you should do whatever you are going to do with purpose.

Well said. ITA.

As far as charting goes, I know a lot of women who haven't had their PPAF and are charting. Basically just avoid sex if you see EWCM. You won't know from your temp chart that you have ovulated until it's too late.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

okay, well then most likely i won't get pregnant from that last incident as i have yet to see anything resembling EWCM...at this point we should buy stock in lube lol.

i will try to eat right/avoid things i would if i were preggo etc.

i think someone said we should "do whatever we do with a purpose" but i think our intent for having our second child is more like ''if it happens it happens if not then that's okay too'' so i guess that's why i'm wondering/questioning how much of a possibilty it is...but maybe this laseiz-fair attitude i'm taking towards it is just going to make me freakout/wonder all the time LOL

i guess we need to think about this more...thanks for you thoughts so far!


----------

